# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Bands, wristbands >  hicon, smart wristband, THINGS-LAB S.R.L., Milano, Italy

## Airicist

Manufacturer - THINGS-LAB S.R.L.

"Hicon: smart wristband social bracelet with interchangeable social network icons" on Indiegogo

"Hicon is all your social networks, made wearable!" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Hicon - The social bangle - Internet of Things wearable smart bracelet by Things-lab 

 Published on Jun 9, 2014




> Meet "Hicon" the smart wristband.
> The smart bracelet that speaks of our personality, updates us
> on the status of the phone, on the events of our social network and allows us to socialize with other people who share our same passions, interests, and who are enrolled in social network we love most.
> 
> These are just some of the features, and many more will come:
> 
> •Choice and subsequent custom configuration of smartphone notifications you want to activate on the Hicon bangle: call, email, sms, low phone battery, calendar.
> • Alert if we move to more than 30 meters from our phone
> •hicon wristband also allows you to use your Smartphone remotely, so that you can easily locate it all the times in case you do not know where you left it (within range of the Bluetooth 4.0: 50/80 meters in optimal conditions of use)
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Hicon, the Wearable Device with interchangeable social network icons to share the wearer's passions 

Published on Jun 11, 2014




> Hicon, the first smart bracelet with interchangeable social network icons to share the wearer's passions.
> Hicon smart wristband is the first real social display bracelet, which not only displays the personality of its wearer, but can also recognize people who share similar passions and interests
> Thesmart bracelet's Bluetooth connection allows it to remain connected to social network updates at all times: every time the wearer receives a notification it lights up and vibrates gently. It can also be used to make a smartphone ring remotely, so the smartphone can be located within a radius of approximately 50-80 metres.
> Hicon is a hi-tech wristband & social bangle made of a shockproof and water resistant silicone-based material. It is produced in many colours and textures, with interchangeable social network icons, allowing the wearer to choose which to include on the bracelet.
> Support the Hicon Project on Indiegogo Campaing

----------


## Airicist

New hicon smart wristband OLED display social networks and smartphone notifications 

 Published on Oct 14, 2014




> hicon smart wristband is a hi-tech, silicone material shatterproof, shockproof and waterproof, available in many colors and textures, with interchangeable social network and smartphone notification icons, it is connected via Bluetooth 4.0 L.E. to your smartphone through its companion application and it is equipped with an OLED display 128x32 fully integrated into the wristband. hicon connects to your SmartPhone and updates you on ONLY the notifications you care, from social networks or from smartphone applications (e.g. mail messages, phone calls, batterylife, time) right at your wrist so that the corresponding icon lights up and vibrates with discretion.
> 
> The OLED display will show you the notifications contents and details, so you can stay updated discreetly and get right back to what you were doing in a second
> 
> Thanks to the feature “exchange contacts”, you can exchange your business contacts and references of the social networks with other hicon users through the bracelets with a simple handshake, so you can easily find yourselves in the “virtual” world, share common interests and passions on the various social network sites that you love the most.

----------

